

Rust: low-level programming without the segfaults - dbaupp
https://speakerdeck.com/dherman/rust-low-level-programming-without-the-segfaults

======
bttrHckrNm
what fun is low level programming without segfaults?

~~~
sodiumphosphate
What fun is a slide show without a talk?

